# remington 700 adl and bdl modification question



## TwiztedMetal (May 28, 2012)

I recently purchased a remington 700 30-.06 in adl. I want to put an aftermarket stock on it. I was wondering if I put a bdl stock on it will it accept box or extended magazine's or do I need to modify my gun in any way to make it accept them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

No. The screw holes spacing should be different, as are the action and barrel profiles.


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

dsm16428 said:


> No. The screw holes spacing should be different, as are the action and barrel profiles.


This is not true! You can covert an ADL to BDL easily, Brownells sells the conversion kit you will need to do it. Its a 30-06 so you will need one of the long action kits.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think Andy has this one right, but you may need some additional components to make it magazine ready (up inside the stock) but I believe there are kits out there to do it.

The ADL is just the cheapened up version of the bdl with cheaper wood and finish but they are the same firearm when it comes down to the mechanical components.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't believe there are any real internal differences between ADL and BDL magazines. There have been minor changes to them over the years but I believe in virtually every case a ADL can be converted to "BDL" by buying only the BDL bottom metal, and a BDL can be converted to "ADL" by buying the ADL trigger guard and the additional screw for it (although it's not_ REALLY_ needed).

Note "ADL" and "BDL" is in quotes since there are obviously more differences than magazine access :wink:

But if I understand the question correctly, you're wanting to use _AFTER MARKET_ mags with your ADL? If so, neither the original rifle nor a BDL after market stock will work without additional parts and/or modification.


----------



## moparnut51 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have done two conversions ADL to BDL. The magazine box is included in the kit. If you are ordering a new stock the one in the kit works fine. I did my 7mm mag in the original stock to get the floor plate flush with the bottom of the stock I had to use the ADL box and get a longer front action screw. I ordered an other rear screw and shortened it.


----------

